# Ninja/CQG/AMP with the SPI



## Caveroute (12 December 2012)

Hi, I've just started day trading the SPI using Ninjatrader, CQG for data and AMP Futures [Chicago]  as the broker.

I'm using the ATM feature in Ninja, and manually trail my stops using the chart trader as the price moves.

When my stop was hit I got the error - Rejected: New - Invalid order ExchangeRejectCode = 15[]

The order in question was a "sell stop limit".

I contacted AMP support and got the response:

"We have contacted the exchange regarding this issue.  In the meantime, please advise that the SFE does not except any synthetic order entries and all stops are held on your machine, not the exchange"

Which made me a little twitchy.

Everything is fine on the CME/Globex [ES] or the LIFFE [FTSE].

Does anybody else  have this problem ?

Appreciate any guidance/disucssion, cheers


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (12 December 2012)

Yeah SFE doesn't take "stop" orders I don't think, had the same thing when I was in prop. Maybe try something else, like a sell limit or something(maybe without "stop" in the name to see if that works), it will just have to be local on your machine, not an actual stop on the exchange as they said.

.....or just stay at your machine while you're in the trade, watch it like a hawk and get out manually.


----------



## white_goodman (12 December 2012)

sam is correct, sfe/asx doesnt accept synthetic orders ie stops or stop limits... the only way around it is an add on program which ive seen for TT, but if ur scalping away or short term trading you probs wont need stops


----------



## Caveroute (12 December 2012)

Thanks guys, gotta play the cards your dealt I guess.


----------



## CanOz (12 December 2012)

Caveroute said:


> Thanks guys, gotta play the cards your dealt I guess.




Caveroute, does CQG supply data for the Kospi and/or the HSI?

Cheers,


CanOz


----------



## Caveroute (18 December 2012)

CanOz said:


> Caveroute, does CQG supply data for the Kospi and/or the HSI?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...




Hi CanOz, 

I don't think so - check it out here - http://www.**********.com/index.php

Cheers


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (21 December 2012)

CanOz said:


> Caveroute, does CQG supply data for the Kospi and/or the HSI?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...




It appears they do nearly everything, I asked them and http://www.cqg.com/Docs/Symbols.pdf page 14


----------



## CanOz (21 December 2012)

ThingyMajiggy said:


> It appears they do nearly everything, I asked them and http://www.cqg.com/Docs/Symbols.pdf page 14




Well this is good news...but AMP Futures does not appear to offer the Kospi and the HSI, and i don't know how to get CQG data without AMP futures?

Any thoughts?

Thanks Sam.

CanOz


----------



## CanOz (21 December 2012)

Looks like i might be switching to Macquarie for futures. They have CQG data. CQG have data from almost every exchange in the world. Why the heck are they the only ones?

CanOz


----------



## CanOz (21 December 2012)

After talking further with the CQG staff in Denver, I've filled out an AMP Futures account application. They are saying that they should be able to provide data for all that CQG covers through AMP clearing.

There is a chance, for the first time in 5 years, that i can get all of my needs in one broker/data feed.

Thats means i will have:

1.) full market depth
2.) broker and data in one
3.) continuous contracts

for all of my markets, Asia and Europe plus CME

Sounds like a dream. This should reduce my monthly fees as well. 

CanOz


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (21 December 2012)

CanOz said:


> After talking further with the CQG staff in Denver, I've filled out an AMP Futures account application. They are saying that they should be able to provide data for all that CQG covers through AMP clearing.
> 
> There is a chance, for the first time in 5 years, that i can get all of my needs in one broker/data feed.
> 
> ...




Great stuff, let me know how it goes, looking at something similar myself, loved CQG at Propex. Costs seem similar to TT, around a grand/month then exchange fees on top, but I'd say CME would be waived. CQG is about 1000x better than TT though IMO.


----------



## CanOz (21 December 2012)

ThingyMajiggy said:


> Great stuff, let me know how it goes, looking at something similar myself, loved CQG at Propex. *Costs seem similar to TT, around a grand/month then exchange fees on top*, but I'd say CME would be waived. CQG is about 1000x better than TT though IMO.




LOL, are you serious? Even paying all my IB fees, eSignal, and Kinetic I'd still be under $500.00.... That steep fee must be the professional bundle or something?

CanOz


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (21 December 2012)

CanOz said:


> LOL, are you serious? Even paying all my IB fees, eSignal, and Kinetic I'd still be under $500.00.... That steep fee must be the professional bundle or something?
> 
> CanOz




CQG IC(Integrated Client) is $715/month, then its +$300 for actual trading through the platform, then exchange fees on top of that, there is CQG Trader too which is cheaper I think, but doesn't have half the stuff CQG IC has, but it has the essentials, DOM and charts I guess, not sure about how much historical data etc. CQG IC you can pretty much do/get anything you want(as you should be able to for that price!), but TT is around 900 for crap charts, and DOMs that have stuff all features, so comparatively its good.


----------



## CanOz (21 December 2012)

ThingyMajiggy said:


> CQG IC(Integrated Client) is $715/month, then its +$300 for actual trading through the platform, then exchange fees on top of that, there is CQG Trader too which is cheaper I think, but doesn't have half the stuff CQG IC has, but it has the essentials, DOM and charts I guess, not sure about how much historical data etc. CQG IC you can pretty much do/get anything you want(as you should be able to for that price!), but TT is around 900 for crap charts, and DOMs that have stuff all features, so comparatively its good.




Yeah, just had a look at that's the whole package really. I'm just after the data and i can execute through AMP.  That Integrated Client is far more than i need as a small retail trader. 

CanOz


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (21 December 2012)

CanOz said:


> Yeah, just had a look at that's the whole package really. I'm just after the data and i can execute through AMP.  That Integrated Client is far more than i need as a small retail trader.
> 
> CanOz




Wouldn't you wanna execute on their DOM though? What's AMP's default platform to execute through?


----------



## CanOz (21 December 2012)

ThingyMajiggy said:


> Wouldn't you wanna execute on their DOM though? What's AMP's default platform to execute through?




No, actually I'm looking to execute through NinjaTrader. AMP support many platforms, including NT.

CanOz


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (21 December 2012)

CanOz said:


> No, actually I'm looking to execute through NinjaTrader. AMP support many platforms, including NT.
> 
> CanOz




Ahh yep righto, I get you now  So AMP and CQG plugged into NT so you can still use Jigsaw etc?


----------



## CanOz (21 December 2012)

ThingyMajiggy said:


> Ahh yep righto, I get you now  So AMP and CQG plugged into NT so you can still use Jigsaw etc?




Yeah, the jigsaw tools for the DOM and the Rancho tools for volume profiling.

CanOz


----------



## grahamg (2 January 2013)

CanOz said:


> Yeah, the jigsaw tools for the DOM and the Rancho tools for volume profiling.
> 
> CanOz




Hi CanOZ - 

I spent a few hours today investigating AMP Futures with CQG Vs Zenfire to connect to Jigsaw in my NT.

Are you happy with this setup? Is CQG DOM pretty good compared to say Kinetick data?  Was stoked to find ~$3 per R/T for SPI!! Thats 7 DOLLARS cheaper than interactive brokers. 

I was waiting to hear back from AMP tonight to confirm SPI Futures trading with this setup but you seem to have done that for me.  I will be trading FGBL, FGBM mainly but want the option of trading  SPI, ES, XT and YT. Looks like all are available with good rates for this setup - NT + AMP + CQG - can you confirm this is the case?

Many thanks.


----------



## CanOz (2 January 2013)

grahamg said:


> Hi CanOZ -
> 
> I spent a few hours today investigating AMP Futures with CQG Vs Zenfire to connect to Jigsaw in my NT.
> 
> ...




Hi Graham, honestly i have no idea yet...still in the process of setting up my AMP/CQG connection. Its all done except i just cannot get data into NT yet. The server keeps disconnecting as well. With these guys being overseas it takes me ages to get an answer on things.

I'm trying to migrate to one broker/data feed and one backup (IB).

CanOz


----------



## dlineinvestor (22 October 2014)

For FTSE

Can open a FTSE chart with candles but will not update .... nothing in the ladder except previous future that was selected even after chaging code to Z 12-14

Data on chart but will not update ?
Reload historical data and recent candles appear but still nothing in ladder or T & S 

Even after changing the Ints code in ladder nothing updating 

FTSE chart will appear but will not update and nothing in the ladder ?

Can run FDAX and SPI fine charts dats ladder all working well ... but for some reason not FTSE, am using Z 12-14
I'm using CQG data 

Any idea's
Cheers,


----------



## dlineinvestor (22 October 2014)

Got my answer .... FTSE not supported when you have CQG demo data ....


----------



## dazers (10 April 2015)

Can anyone confirm the new funding instructions for Australian clients of AMP Futures; they haven't responded:

Commonwealth Bank, Account #100327501 BSB#112601.

Swift code is not needed as no longer international transfer.

The transfer is now made in AUD. When received it will be converted to USD and credited to trading account. Is 

there a conversion fee?


----------



## AussieMatt (6 May 2015)

dazers said:


> Can anyone confirm the new funding instructions for Australian clients of AMP Futures; they haven't responded:
> 
> Commonwealth Bank, Account #100327501 BSB#112601.
> 
> ...




Hey dazers,

how did you go with this transfer? I have an account with them and funded as above as well however the transfer looks to be going to st george?


----------



## dazers (17 May 2015)

My funding attempt resulted in the funds being returned to me. What about yourself? It seems that an online 

transfer requires too many details that a transfer within Australia allows. ie.  this information: Beneficiary

AMP Global Clearing, LLC –

ACCT: 11188-161-0807 

When doing a local transfer there is insufficient room to add these details. An international transfer can be done 

even though it's within Australia and then there's enough room, but then of course there will be the extra fee.


----------



## CanOz (31 October 2016)

Looks like CQG real time data for the SPI is down.....they're trying to resolve the issue.


----------



## Juandio (21 November 2019)

CanOz said:


> Looks like CQG real time data for the SPI is down.....they're trying to resolve the issue.



Hi CanOz and others, am interested in your experience with CQG and AMP? I myself use Sierra Charts with IB for data and brokering but am looking for an alternative data provider as IB is poor to say the least. Am looking at following exchanges to trade index futures - ASX (SPI), SGX (Nifty & Taiwan), OSE (N225), HKE (HSI) and KRX (KOSPI). Was wondering what your experience is with AMP and CQG? I understand you use NT(?) with AMP but they also support Sierra Chart. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## CanOz (8 December 2019)

Amp clearing all the way. A small fee even gets you an additional data feed. I use one for Sierra and one for jigsaw.


----------



## Juandio (9 December 2019)

Thanks for the tip - will look into it.
BTW anyone know any Wyckoff based day-traders on this forum or threads? 
Cheers


----------



## vindz (15 September 2020)

CanOz said:


> Amp clearing all the way. A small fee even gets you an additional data feed. I use one for Sierra and one for jigsaw.



Hi there just checking what is the fee you pay for using Sierra charts with AMP? I need to get access to CME futures data and I primarily use Ninjatrader as I have 3rd party Market Profile and orderflow tools in there. Other than getting NT free 14 day trial to data feed are there any suggestions for Australian retail traders?


----------



## CanOz (26 September 2020)

Sierra is only $25 per month.


----------

